# Hedgehog deterant?



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

As above... does anyone have any suggestions?

One of my Akita's keeps finding them as they wander into the garden and it's not nice cleaning up after her... the spike do not affect her at all she just rips them apart.
This is becoming a daily occurrence


----------



## katie25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Apart from a fence all the way round there is probably nothing you can do except for some training with your dog.

Could you set up a hedgehog area that your dogs can't get to as they must like your garden?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

maybe try a cat derrent? i belive there are ones made with fox urine, and as foxs are also a hedgehogs natural predator it may very well deter them


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not easy to keep a hedgehog out, they are pretty good climbers! Are hedgies are mostly nocturnal, can you not supervise your dog(s) when they goes out at night (unless you keep them out in the garden all night?) or else fence a section of the garden to keep your dogs to, preferably leaving hedgehog friendly bits out of it?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

our wild hedgehogs are in great decline. 

They will start hibernating soon, in the mean time I suggest you supervise your dog while in the garden.


----------

